# Externes Linux Server Monitoring Tool?



## cij (13. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach Anbietern / Tools um meine unterschiedlichen Linux Server monitoren zu können. Bevorzugt aus einem externen Netzwerk.  Aktuell habe ich ca. 9 Server im Einsatz VPS & Dedicated, dabei handelt es sich um einen Game Server, einen Docker und der Rest sind Webserver.  Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn ich auch Performance Daten einsehen könnte und im Falle von einem Problem benachrichtigt werde. Dabei reicht eine E-Mail Notifikation ggf. auch eine Option mit API-Webservice um Daten auf einer anderen Webseite anzeigen zu lassen. Nagios oder PRTG Monitor hatte ich im Einsatz, brauche aber etwas, was in einem anderen Netzwerk läuft als meine Server und auch einfacher in Betrieb genommen werden kann.

Ich hoffe auf ein paar Anregungen Erfahrungen. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## niklasschaefer (13. August 2017)

Hallo,
Da gibt es viel! Wir setzen bei uns in der Firma für alle internen und externen Server Nagios ein mit NRPE Plugin und NsClient. Privat setze ich auf Zabbix. Da gibt es Veeam One noch als Monitoring Lösung kann ich aber noch nichts zu sagen. Dann gibt es noch OMD. Die Iplemntierung von allen wird definitiv nicht so einfach werden. Gerade bei Nagios ist viel Handarbeit und Konfig Aufwand zuleisten.

Gruß Niklas


----------



## cij (13. August 2017)

Hi Niklas, 

danke! Hatte wirklich befürchtet das die üblichen Verdächtigen erwähnt werden. Also Nagios wird nach wie vor im Einsatz bleiben, jedoch würde ich noch etwas Zusätzliches dazu nehmen. Bin jetzt noch über Pulsaway gestoßen, jedoch finde ich das Preis Model nicht so schick und hatte es damals bereits getestet und war nicht so zufrieden damit. So was in der Art würde ich suchen?! 

Also warum der Wunsch nach was Externen aufkommt, ist das wir vor ca. 3 Wochen einen Netzwerk Ausfall hatten und dabei einige Zeit nicht mitbekommen haben das die Server nicht erreichbar sind. Nagios hatte natürlich Notifications verschickt, aber ohne Netzwerk bekommt es leider keiner mit. Jetzt müsste ich einen Server in einem separaten Rechenzentrum / Netzwerk aufstellen um das Problem zu lösen oder eben einen Anbieter finden der das für mich übernimmt.  

Hattet ihr auch schon mal so einen Ausfall wo das Nagios nichts versenden konnte?


----------



## niklasschaefer (13. August 2017)

Ja wir hatten schon das Problem das uns ein netzwerkkritischer Switch im Backbone ausgefallen ist. Nagios konnte es aber kompensieren den wir haben unseren mit einem usb Lte-Stick bestück und einen zweiten Email-server im Postfix hinterlegt wenn unser Exchange mal nicht erreichbar sein sollte. 

Wir monitoren mit zwei Nagios Servern einer mit der kritischen Infrstruktur einer mit eher weniger kritischen servern und Druckern. 

Das Pulseway bringt dir aber auch nicht viel. Denn wenn der Host nicht erreichbar ist kann das vom Aufall des Netzwerk, abgeschossener Dienst oder aufgehanger Maschine alles sein. Die Applösung sieht schonmal cool aus. 

es gab mal eine Lösung von den Teamviewer machern. Nennt sich monitor.us ist eigentlich genau das was du suchst. War damals kostenlos weiß aber nicht wie das heute ist. Ist das eher private oder geschäftliche Nutzung? Wenn geschäftlich würde ich mal nach einem Systemhaus schauen welches sich Monitoring aufs Haupt schreibt.


----------



## cij (13. August 2017)

Oh man, dass ist echt ne cool Idee mit dem Surf Stick . Das werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen.  
Pulsaway kommt eh nicht mehr in Frage für mich,  generell cooles Tool aber die CPU Werte haben zb. nie gestimmt. 
Monitor.us schaut auf dem ersten blick schick aus, zum testen mit dem Free Account finde ich die Abtastraten von 15 Min schon sehr lang und direkt kaufen ohne es zu testen kommt nicht in Frage. 
Bin gerade noch auf einen weiteren Anbieter gestoßen 8smonitoring und das schaut richtig gut aus was die anbieten. Vielleicht teste ich das einfach mal direkt, da im Free Account 10 Server gemonitort werden können.


----------



## xNeo92x (15. August 2017)

Das hier könnte noch interessant sein: https://my-netdata.io


----------



## cij (15. August 2017)

Danke, ich bin gerade am testen mit dem 8smonitoring, bei dem Free Account kann man bis zu 10 Server mit einbinden was ich jetzt mal gemacht habe. Schaut schick aus, funktioniert von jedem Endgerät aus und man bekommt sogar viele Details wie CPU Model, CPU Kerne, CPU Speed, RAM & SWAP etc. Ich konnte sogar problemlos meinen NAS Server der Zuhause steht einbinden. Die Installation hat gerade mal 5 Sekunden gedauert, einfach nur einen Code kopieren in SSH rein schmeißen und fertig. So habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Hier mal ein paar Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte auch bereits Kontakt mit den Leute und es sollen noch weitere Verbesserungen und Funktionen folgen für die Zukunft. Aber deinen Link werde ich mir trotzdem mal anschauen


----------



## maltris (29. September 2017)

Wenn es im Setup simpel sein soll ... Check_MK mit OMD? 

Gibts auch als Docker-Image: morph027 / check_mk-raw-edition-docker * GitLab


----------

